# Chicco Keyfit headrest?



## ericaness (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a question: Does anyone use the Chicco Keyfit without the headrest? I took it out, because with it attached on the highest adjustment, my DS's shoulders still come up in front of it, it seems like that wouldn't be a good position to be in, with the headrest behind the shoulders (it's still behind his head). But when I took it out, I feel like his head moves around too much, especially if asleep. Is that normal/safe? should I put the headrest back in?


----------



## lyra2007 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, we took it out when my daughter got tall enough for the highest straps because the headrest prevented us from using the highest slots. I am not sure if that's what you're saying. Anyway, I can't swear to it (it was 2 years ago), but I believe we checked the manual. The insert is really part of the newborn (up to 11 pound?) deal and it is perfectly safe without it. Actually, once we took it out, she seemed to fit better in the seat, since she was pretty big by that point (maybe 9 months). She had good head control. You didn't say how old your baby is, so I am not sure if that matters.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I took that out when I removed the newborn insert. ds was only a few weeks old. it was fine. you can use a rolled receiving blanket if he doesn't have great head control.


----------

